# Black R35



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great photography


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow stunning!! Thanks for posting this.

My old man has been wondering how to style his 35 when it arrives.

By far the best 35 ive seen.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

That is the business.


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Anybody know the the name of those alloy wheels. I think they look much better than the standard ones.....Droooool :bowdown1:


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Sep 10, 2007)

neem said:


> Anybody know the the name of those alloy wheels. I think they look much better than the standard ones.....Droooool :bowdown1:


They are 20" Sp-SC16's...

Linky... DPE Wheels SP-SC16


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Sofa King Lazy said:


> They are 20" Sp-SC16's...
> 
> Linky... DPE Wheels SP-SC16


Actually they are 21inch


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is this a V spec?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all i have enquired about these wheels unfortunately they have to be bought from the usa!! havent found anyone in the uk who does em they fit on the gtr straight on no bother and are available in 20" and 21" i absolutely love those rims and dont think look wise you can get better the only down side is COST AROUND 7K!!!!!! with tyres that is and shipping cost.




21" for me only a matter of time!!!!


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

those wheel really suit the look of the car good work m8


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

EVIL.....Love it!
We need more 35s with exterior styling.


----------



## Tobbe_ (Mar 9, 2011)

...and im in love!


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Great photography


Does anyone know what rear diffuser side skirts and front lip are on this GTR ???


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Company called downforce make it i think, check nagtroc.org


----------

